# Infinity Shipping Issue



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Why did you give them 5 stars then?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

My deepest sympathy to for your problem. Here is what happens next: There has been an increase of customer service problems being posted under the review section. You situation seems sincere to me so I will favor your post and I will follow along with the upcoming comments. Oh by the way this review will be deleted by morning. Final question I hope that you got free shipping for your troubles.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

how many employees does amazon have….. I would give infinity the benefit of the doubt they are a small company and always treated me well. I would have followed up sooner my guess is it was out of stock when you ordered it and yea customer service reviews do not belong on the review section


----------



## americancanuck (Apr 4, 2011)

In my opinion customer service issues definitely do belong here and the lame excuse of being a small company just doesn't hold water


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I maintain a drawer full of replacement new cutters and blades for every tool in my shop.
A tool supplier's reputation should not be skewed by an impatient customer who can't plan ahead.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would prefer that the reviews are primarily focused on the tool. However, customer service is important also.

I really wonder when a person's first and only post is to complain about something.

When I read a review, I also take into account the posters history on LJ. I will give much more weight to someone who has a history of good projects that someone who has one post and that is to complain. This does not invalidate the review but makes me wonder.

Sometimes, you just have to be persistent to get an answer. Yes, Amazon is faster but try to email or contact them.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

> I maintain a drawer full of replacement new cutters and blades for every tool in my shop.
> A tool supplier s reputation should not be skewed by an impatient customer who can t plan ahead.
> 
> - poopiekat


Ummmm isn't him buying replacement blades how you get to have replacements. While having a second set is ideal I'd bet it's not the norm, and unless they specified otherwise or had stated there's a lead time on the blades I'd be pretty ticked myself having to wait 3 weeks even if I didn't need them unless it was free shipping.

A tool suppliers rep is built on "supply" so if they can't supply in a timely manner that does effect their reputation especially nowadays. Using the OPs same example why do you think Amazon is so popular and everyone becomes a Prime member, because 2 day shipping gets them their stuff faster to fulfill that "OMG new stuff at my door step" sensation and because everybody wants everything now now now.

Just my 2 cents, from going through a similar ordeal myself recently.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I don't mind. I like to know what to expect from a company.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I don t mind. I like to know what to expect from a company.
> 
> - TheFridge


Company web page http://www.infinitytools.com/ and their methods of shipping 
http://www.infinitytools.com/shipping-policy plus the reviews on this company are very good


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Review from http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/vendittos-infinity-continues-family-cutting-tool-heritage/


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> I don t mind. I like to know what to expect from a company.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> ...


DesertWoodworker is right and mistakes will happen and guess what even AMAZON makes mistakes they make lots of mistakes but not alot compared to the number of transactions they have each day….. when a company like the one in question has a issue it becomes magnified and really magnified when people post negative reviews on sites like this…. In my mind the customer has a little responsibility in this to maybe call and make sure what they need is in stock before they order or just to even make sure a real person is at the end of a phone number from a new online store that you have not purchased from before and then we you see something taking longer then expected the customer needs to follow back up…. it is a two way street… and things do get lost in the mail or also sent to the other side of the country by mistake by the shipping company

I once had a order with them that had a problem with a item that was out of stock and it ended up taking much longer to get back in stock then they had though originally and they handled the situation professionally even when I cancelled and went to another vendor for that item….. I had placed orders before that one and after that one with them and they have always be professional to me based on my expectations


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the review of customer service. Sucks you had to wait and no response from them.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

My 2 cents on this - There is a lot to be said about customer service when it comes to buying something, especially costly items like woodworking equipment. I don't know about others, but I do read these threads because they give me a great deal of insight into how these companies handle their customers. Just because I haven't had a problem with a company that I ordered from once or twice doesn't mean I have a good sense of how they do business. I might have been lucky, or some other extenuating circumstance.

I'm not sure how DesertWoodworker can delete this thread, unless he is the site admin?? Again, maybe I'm not aware of the all of the circumstances here.

I suggest that there should be a section for customer service reviews/comments.

Again, just my humble opinion based on 20+ years of woodworking and all of the customer customer service (good and bad) that goes with buying materials, equipment, and supplies for my projects and shop.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

smaller businesses should have better turnaround, customer service, and knowledge of their products for their customers. only way for small guys(companies) to have a competitive advantage. it's asinine to think three weeks is reasonable on a NON- back order/custom pieces. occasional burp in the process can occur but definitely should not be the norm…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well i just purchased from them for the first time myself and i also experienced very slow shipping of about 2-1/2 weeks,probably because it didnt even leave their warehouse for over a week and a half.i dont expect anyone to be as fast as amazon but if a company wants to grow there business service has to be better than that.and amazon started out of a garage.as far as service issues posted here i have no problem it goes hand in hand with the tool review.also if the company is out of stock the customer should be notified immedietly not left wondering.so i agree with tom on this issue regardless if this is his first or 10000th post.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

"I'm not sure how DesertWoodworker can delete this thread, unless he is the site admin?? Again, maybe I'm not aware of the all of the circumstances here."

"I suggest that there should be a section for customer service reviews/comments." quote from Earl.

Since you called my name I'll give you some insight on why I said that this post would be deleated. Recently, there are customer service problems popping up here. Similar to this one, they have been removed. I am really surprised that this one still exist. The problem that I see with these type of reviews are; they can be or are slander to a company and not a review of the tool accompanied by expressing poor customer service. If this person or others had a problem then I have sympathy for I have had similar experiences along with great ones. Therefore, I did the following- I posted links to Infinity's site and other reviews that give them good reviews. I called this morning and spoke to a human and transfered me to the owner/president…. He comes from a family who founded Jesada tools- who manfactured carbide tools in Florida. They have a 100% money back guarantee- problem solved.
As for "Customer service section" but again is it slander? Is the person a troll? to me this type of post should go to the Blog or Forum section not the review section unless it reviews the tool then add customer service. In the rule of law there is a "remedy" solution to the broken contract.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

im not sure id call what tom stated as slander,he merely said what his situation was with there shipping,something i like to know about when dealing with companies i have no experience with.even amazons reviews are full of these types of statements.when people report poor service it often leads to a company doing a better job.i just hope everyone states facts and not opinions.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

> im not sure id call what tom stated as slander,he merely said what his situation was with there shipping,something i like to know about when dealing with companies i have no experience with.even amazons reviews are full of these types of statements.when people report poor service it often leads to a company doing a better job.i just hope everyone states facts and not opinions.
> 
> - pottz


Ditto. It isn't slander if it's true….


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Why not just order them from Amazon and get them fast? 
I see they have the double-sided knives that Dewalt offers, as well as the regular ones. 
Prices are the same as elsewhere.

They don't have the Infinity brand blades, though. But my thought is that if I needed knives in a rush, I would get Amazon to handle it. In the meantime, Infinity should sell on Amazon - many other small suppliers already do that.

I start almost every shopping exercise at Amazon, even for such things as toothpaste! 
Now I wonder, should I kick off a review thread about how good Amazon really is? 
Hmmm …

,


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Desert - thanks for the response.

As a general point of clarification "Defamation is an area of law that provides a civil remedy when someone's words end up causing harm to your reputation or your livelihood. Libel is a written or published defamatory statement, while slander is defamation that is spoken by the defendant." Nolo.com

I can respect the libel issue. The flip side of the problem is lack of customer feedback due to fear of being sued by a company or individual. I, for one, tend to ask around about a particular business or contractor before I commit to spending my $$ and doing business with them. I've been ripped off too many times with poor quality, poor workmanship, or mis-represented items or services.

On-line reviews on a business' site are not reliable. Consider that Amazon got nailed for all of the "fake" reviews posted by reviewers that were being compensated by the companies whose products were being reviewed.

I see this as a community forum where people can and should be free to tell others about the products and the service they experience from the on-line businesses. Posting a good/bad product review isn't any different than posting a positive/negative customer service review. Both describe circumstances and an outcome.

I value feedback on both products and services since they help me gauge whether to conduct business with someone on-line.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The problem with reviews anywhere is you do not know the reviewer. However, the reviews on LJ can be different.

I take notice of the reviews by someone with a history of projects, blogs and posts. If it is someone with good looking projects and reasonable posts, I pay attention to them.

A one hit wonder like on this review, I give little weight to it. The only post here is to bring up a bad experience. Do I believe him…probably. Do I value his review….NO.

It is easier to evaluate the credibility or believability of a review based on the author's track record.

Would I buy from Infinity…Yes. I have some of there planer blades and they are really good. But, I would probably make an allowance that they do not ship as fast as some suppliers.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

A sample of one customer with one complaint about something that can in no way be considered a disaster does not say much bad about the company. I would need to see a pattern of bad service before I made any general conclusions.

If I need something right away, I will call the seller and verify that the item is available for immediate shipment. That is good practice for anyone.


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

Love their products, the shipments are well-packed and they are accurate in what they provide. Slow? Extremely and I don't understand it. Takes 10 days for them to a package out. I see this from no other company.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

no ones saying one complaint makes a bad company,what I'm saying can is we have free speech and relay our exper iences to our fellow wood workers so they may decides for themselves if that level of service is acceptable!!!.I know tom has only made 1 post in 836 days but hey with this kind of response I might doubt he ever does again!!when we are no longer allowed to give our opinions freely what will this forum matter anymore?this is a great place for wood workers to exchange information,dont try and stifle that freedom,for I will be the first to seek a better place to be.peace to all.


----------



## EngineerChic (Jan 7, 2017)

Just adding my vote as someone who wants to see reviews that DO include the buying process ( like slow shipping). It doesn't mean I won't buy from them, but I'll know what is "normal" for them.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

exactly engineerchic, knowledge is power, those who choose to control that limit our ability too make decisions based on fact rather than opionion,i did business with infinity and will probably do again,even though their shipping was(in my opinion)slow by todays standards,i believe they are a good company.NO SLANDER INTENDED.i believe that most of the lumber jocks are truethful honest people that try and help each other make good decisions based on fact from their experiences.lets hope it stays that way.and welcome bud.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> A sample of one customer with one complaint about something that can in no way be considered a disaster does not say much bad about the company. I would need to see a pattern of bad service before I made any general conclusions.
> 
> If I need something right away, I will call the seller and verify that the item is available for immediate shipment. That is good practice for anyone.
> 
> - ArtMann


exactly


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

As someone who just posted a customer service review (that is still up), I think its just as important to review customer service issues as the tool/product itself. I've seen an awful lot of them written lately so it seems important to some. I don't see how it could be anymore slanderous than saying a tool is great/sucks. As for those who are writing fake reviews, they may get themselves in trouble doing so. I'm not worried about that because my story is legit. Kinda like submitting a better business bureau complaint without all the hassle.

I think LJ should put a Customer service review section in. Maybe it would end all the off topic discussion about them not being a legit reviews.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I like seeing the customer service reviews on this site. I live in a town with zero woodworking stores so everything I need has to be ordered and shipped. Perhaps if more of us commented on CS issues, there'd be more balance to the reviews. 
As for this review; 3 weeks is excessive. I have a list of companies that I won't do business with b/c of very slow shipping times and poor communication. I've had a number experiences with well known woodworking companies where I've placed an order, received a confirmation email…and then nothing. I don't expect Amazon same day shipping or Lee Valley quality communication from everyone but if a week or two goes by and I email to ask when the product is going to be shipped and they reply that they are still getting the product ready to ship and/or it's backordered, I don't feel valued as a customer. It shouldn't take 2 weeks to ship something if it is in stock, and if it isn't, the company should be communicating with me to let me know of the reason for the delay.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

To help with understanding Infinity's method of shipping I posted this link-http://www.infinitytools.com/shipping-policy it states, "ECONOMY SHIPPING SERVICE - Our Economy Shipping Service, while not a guaranteed service, should deliver all in-stock items to your door within 5-to-10 business days. We ship orders as they are received, so if you choose the Economy Shipping Service your order may wait in line to be packaged up for a few days before it actually leaves our warehouse, but it should arrive within the 5-10 business days (weekends and holidays excluded)." Please note "while not a guaranteed service" and ", but it should arrive"
If this is acceptable then this is what you get; if not, upgrade to their expedited method of shipping. Most companies offer it if you want to pay extra for it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well I will say that I agree with with dedvw and manitario as far as whats reasonable shipping and with that we should be able to review service as well as the product.maybe desert woodworker owns stock in the company and feels a great need to defend their slow service?you say 5-10 days and I and the original poster tom stated 2-1/2 to 3 weeks!maybe you love this company,great but why are you so offended by people that arnt as thrilled as you are,can we not post our experience freely so others can decide if they want to do business with them based on or experience?im appalled by the way the poster was treated,some saying he has no credibility because he has only posted once and it was to complain!hey guys we all started with one post.how about welcoming instead of destroying future jocks.i don't blame him if he never posts again.and its funny desert proclaimed this post would be gone by morning,i guess the the admins still find free speech still has impotance in a free society.may god bless all lumber jocks-peace.


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

OK, so I already commented that they are very slow - but it gets better. On February 1st I placed an order two items. Today, (February 13) I checked and found the order was still "pending." I e-mailed Infinity and they said the items were on back order and expecgted to be received by March 3rd, they would then ship to me in 5 to 10 days!!! You couldn't tell me that when I placed my order (or shortly after)? And I had to initialte the contact?? I've found another vendor who has the items and I'll receive them in a week. I'll think twice next go round-


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i totally agree with jerry that kind of service is totally inexcusable all the companies ive ever dealt with notify right away if something is on back order.i said earlier that i would do business with them again but after jerrys comments and my own experience i doubt it now.that lack of service is one reason companies go out of business.thanks for the feedback jerry.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> well I will say that I agree with with dedvw and manitario as far as whats reasonable shipping and with that we should be able to review service as well as the product.maybe desert woodworker owns stock in the company and feels a great need to defend their slow service?you say 5-10 days and I and the original poster tom stated 2-1/2 to 3 weeks!maybe you love this company,great but why are you so offended by people that arnt as thrilled as you are,can we not post our experience freely so others can decide if they want to do business with them based on or experience?im appalled by the way the poster was treated,some saying he has no credibility because he has only posted once and it was to complain!hey guys we all started with one post.how about welcoming instead of destroying future jocks.i don t blame him if he never posts again.and its funny desert proclaimed this post would be gone by morning,i guess the the admins still find free speech still has impotance in a free society.may god bless all lumber jocks-peace.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz You called my name - thus a reply. You say "maybe Desert owns stock in the company" I would like to know how you derived this conclusion? Then to quote you-
" you say 5-10 days and I and the original poster tom stated 2-1/2 to 3 weeks!maybe you love this company,great but why are you so offended by people that arnt as thrilled as you are,can we not post our experience freely so others can decide if they want to do business with them based on or experience?i Really! Go back and re-read what I actually stated.
My response is that you are a crackpot and what does Tom have to say about this? Ground control to Tom… What says you?
To others: I use Amana tooling from https://www.toolstoday.com/ 5 star company


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

desert i am no longer going to continue this useless banter with some one who resorts to childish name calling and taunting people to make a respnse.this thread started by tom merely to report his bad experience with infinitl tools shipping as did i and others,you then chime in saying this is inappropriate and will be removed by morning,then you say our comments may be liable or slander against the company and now call me a crackpot.thats the pot calling the kettle black!!so im going back to the reason i joined this site, to gain knowledge and share our love of woodworking.i suggest you do the same.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> desert i am no longer going to continue this useless banter with some one who resorts to childish name calling and taunting people to make a respnse.this thread started by tom merely to report his bad experience with infinitl tools shipping as did i and others,you then chime in saying this is inappropriate and will be removed by morning,then you say our comments may be liable or slander against the company and now call me a crackpot.thats the pot calling the kettle black!!so im going back to the reason i joined this site, to gain knowledge and share our love of woodworking.i suggest you do the same.
> 
> - pottz


You call my name I'll respond- you are a crackpot.

crackpot
/ˈkrækˌpɒt/
noun
1.
an eccentric person; crank; crazy

Again, where is "Tom"? Are you satisfied with the attacks, that was generated, on an American company, who manufactures in Florida and employees Americans? What advice was offered to help improve better customer service?


----------



## TomSanDiego (Oct 21, 2014)

I would like to thank all the people who commented on the post detailing slow shipping from Infinity Tools. My only intent was to vent my frustration and hopefully make others in the woodworking community aware that you need to order blades three to four weeks in advance. I like the blades I just wish they would have gotten to me a lot sooner.
I have been a hobbyist woodworker for 15 years. The one thing I enjoy about this hobby is how friendly and helpful other woodworkers are. For example when I bought my cabinet saw off CL the seller offered to put the saw in his truck and move it over to my shop. I was not expecting that.
I think LumberJocks needs an area for service reviews. Heck, this original post got 36 responses. Thanks for the reviews on LumberJocks. They are helpful.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thank you tom for the info you posted i appreciate that kind of feedback,and keep posting.


----------

